# Aw Come On!!!!



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I made the mistake of making a cute comment to SilverFox aka Shawn in CS chat.
I don't know what the heck you were thinking Brother but thanks,I'm flabbergasted!
Come to think of it,I'll have a shirt here for you in a couple days....hmm.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Ohhh beautiful pick!!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

LOL why would you talk smack on chat anyways?!?!


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very well played Shawn, Perhaps this is why he is called "The Legend"


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Holy chit batman, I need to go to chat more often:chk:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Dave, I know for a fact that all Shawn wants is for you to enjoy them. You do that and he's a happy furball!

The furry little bastage is out of control!! :ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Fantastic Shawn!:tu

Dave.... that desk looks like it may be pretty damned cool. Is that yer smokin area?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

What ever did you say in chat that got you to deserve that beating?  

I ask this so I do not repeat the same phrase 

Nice hit Shawn :tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice Shawn.....you rock:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy Schnikies!!! Great hit Shawn and it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW. Fox is the utltimate bomber!!!!!!!!!!!! Out of control!

Let's hit this cat up with some RG. He's done more than enough to deserve it.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Whoa, Holograph. I've been waiting for those! Those Gold Medal's look great!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Fantastic Shawn!:tu
> 
> Dave.... that desk looks like it may be pretty damned cool. Is that yer smokin area?


My little corner of the world yea.Come on over


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

All I can say is WOW-WA!!!

Think Bailky Bartocamous...


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome hit Shawn....


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats Dave, you are a the definition of a BOTL:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice! Those look awesome! :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> What ever did you say in chat that got you to deserve that beating?
> 
> I ask this so I do not repeat the same phrase
> 
> Nice hit Shawn :tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd:They need to sticky that phrase! Well played Shawn.:tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

The legend strikes again. He never ceases to amaze me.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ucubed said:


> LOL why would you talk smack on chat anyways?!?!


I did NOT talk smack though...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

AWESOME Shawn!!!:tu:tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

See another reason to stay far away from chat 

I knew there was a reason I avoid it.

Nice hit on a very deserving gorilla !

Chas


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I want to find out where the hell this chat is, I always here about it, but can never find it.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

clampdown said:


> I want to find out where the hell this chat is, I always here about it, but can never find it.


Take a look under the Extras pull down. :tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Take a look under the Extras pull down. :tu


Over two years here and I still could never find it. Of course some of those times i had some Evan Williams in me. :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I bet chat is full right now! LOL


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Very Nice. 
It's impossible to thank all you guys enough. This place kicks ass. :tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

The crazy Fox strikes again, this time with extreme prejudice.. :r Awesome!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome hit! :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Never answer questions or have a positive opinion about anything in chat.....the results can be deadly!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh my! Great smackdown on a deserving gorilla! :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

That little furry man needs to chase some rabbits or something. He's out of control!

Nice job Shawn!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy Smokes Batman! Awesome hit. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

A+ Shawn!!!

Wow Dave!!! I may need to make another trip out there soon!!!!:chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

awesome hit...words cannot describe!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, it's official. The Fox is rabid! :ss



:mn


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome, I knew this was on its way to you and it still amazes me


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice one, Shawn. :tu:tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't know what all the fuss is about.

Dave said. "Hell you can send me a box of cigars"

After three days of asking him what kind and getting know response I took matters into my own hands.

BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU SAY IN CHAT

In all honesty Dave is a top notch member here and a great mod who answered plenty of my noob questions, this was just my oppurtunity to thank him.

I hope you enjoy them Dave.

Shawn


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

haha nice hit!

Enjoy Sir Dave.

James


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Amazing hit, well deserved Dave!:tu


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow! Shawn, thanks for doing what so many of us wish we could do for a great BOTL. It's as if you said "thanks, Dave" for the entire board!

Amazing.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

that's pretty bad arse!! :tu


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

wowww......amazing hit!!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Never answer questions or have a positive opinion about anything in chat.....the results can be deadly!


:tpd:

Great hit on a great guy. I don't have the a clue what they are, but they look good.


----------



## Hexnut-cl (Jun 12, 2008)

I need a towel to wipe the drool off my keyboard....nice hit!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice hit Shawn.

Never saw the Hologram before. Thats cool.


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

That is one intense Bomb I can feel the heat from here:gn... Way to go:tu


----------

